# oiling Bostitch air nailers



## Ed911

Yep, Ive read the instructions that came with my nailers. But, at best, it's a little sketchy about how much and when to oil the nailers.

I'm not a professional, so I tend not to use them continuously all morning long.

Anyone have experience with using the oil type Bostitch air nailers? Under working conditions, how much is too much...and how much is too little. Even if you don't know how much I'll be using them, your experience and use and maintenance will help me figure out how much I'll have to oil them relative to my usage.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## joecaption

A couple of drops everytime you use it is enough.
If you do not use it often I would suggest once your done with it to add a drop or two and store it so the air inlet is in the up right position to prevent rust.


----------



## Ed911

Thanks, Joe. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

just as joe mentioned. if your using a gun non stop all day for several days it never hurts to re-oil half way through the day either especially with framing guns or coil nailers. if you notice oil on the material that you are working with when shooting nails open up the gun and wipe it down with a clean rag or paper towel it will soak up the extra oil which will stain finish grade material

for finish guns, i not only put 2 drops of oil at the start of each day but i will also open up the magazine and nose of the gun to clear jambs and spray it with some lithium grease. this will allow the nails to slide along better so the gun doesnt misfire


----------



## Ed911

woodworkbykirk said:


> just as joe mentioned. if your using a gun non stop all day for several days it never hurts to re-oil half way through the day either especially with framing guns or coil nailers. if you notice oil on the material that you are working with when shooting nails open up the gun and wipe it down with a clean rag or paper towel it will soak up the extra oil which will stain finish grade material
> 
> for finish guns, i not only put 2 drops of oil at the start of each day but i will also open up the magazine and nose of the gun to clear jambs and spray it with some lithium grease. this will allow the nails to slide along better so the gun doesnt misfire


 
Thanks for the tips. So far, I haven't had a misfire, although I'm sure I will sooner or later.


----------



## 30Five

I use some generic tool oil from Lowes on my framing nailer. I oil the nailer each day I use it with a slight squirt. I use more than you need though, because my nailer is fairly old, and was out of use for a long time.

Bostitch nailers are good tools!


----------



## Missouri Bound

What I do, and have been doing is using WD 40 to lubricate my nail guns. A quick shot (very quick) when I start using it and again at lunch time.
..and I've been doing it for 40 years. (and to any smartasses out there, *yes* WD 40 has been around that long):yes:


----------



## 30Five

Missouri Bound said:


> What I do, and have been doing is using WD 40 to lubricate my nail guns. A quick shot (very quick) when I start using it and again at lunch time.
> ..and I've been doing it for 40 years. (and to any smartasses out there, *yes* WD 40 has been around that long):yes:


Smartass here, I didn't realize WD40 was so well aged! Great stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Missouri Bound

30Five said:


> Smartass here, I didn't realize WD40 was so well aged! Great stuff. :thumbup:


 you.

:laughing: just kidding


----------



## Ed911

Thanks...getting a good look at nail gun maintenance.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

yup it has, it was originally developed by nasa i believe,, the 40 stands for the 40th formula they made which actually worked in space.

as for nailers jamming. it can be caused by a few things.. not oiling the gun, the head of the drive pin is getting worn and either needs to be filed down or replaced and using cheap generic gun nails that arent compatible with the nailer.. (ive seen this and it can wreck the gun)


----------



## Missouri Bound

woodworkbykirk said:


> yup it has, it was originally developed by nasa i believe,, the 40 stands for the 40th formula they made which actually worked in space.


Not saying you are wrong, but the story I have heard the most often is that WD 40 was invented to lubricate the steel closure doors on missle silo's. After doing a bit of research it appears that it was invented to protect missles from moisture. The "WD" stands for "water displacement", and as woodworkbykirk mentioned it was indeed the 40th attempt to perfect the formula.


----------



## ratherbefishing

3 or 4 drops, before you use it, once a day. Unless you're REALLY using it. Then 3 or 4 drops after lunch.
And, I owned plenty of the red oil used for impact wrenches. i was told that wasn't the right stuff to use in air nailers. So, now I own a bottle of nailer oil, too.


----------



## Ed911

Alvasin said:


> Most air staplers and nailers need to be oiled unless they are oil-less, like the model N62FN finish nailer. And remember, even though a compressor may be conventionally lubricated (needs oil), that has nothing to do with oil in the tool. Put a few drops of oil in the air fitting of the tool in the morning and again at noon. That’s all you need to keep the tool running smoothly. And, always use only approved non detergent oil that comes with the tool.


Thanks. Yep, approved oil, only.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

the correct oil must be used on nailers. it cant be a petrol based oil as it destroys the seals and o-rings on the nailers. the correct oil for nailers is typically kept where the nail guns are or with the nails at most big box stores

oil less guns use teflon o-rings which is why they dont need oil. it wont hurt the gun if you oil it but dont get in the habit of it as long term it can affect the o-rings and seals. this is info is what i was told directly from a senco dealer when we bought our 15 gauge oil less


----------

